

Ask HN: who did apply to TechCrunch Disrupt 2010? - harscoat

We just submitted - How about you? What do you think of it vs. NYC O'Reilly Web2expo at the same time?
======
c1sc0
I think having it on the same day is just posturing. I hate it when
conferences do this. It's just introducing artificial scarcity.

